# Los Peruanos son parte de Miami!!!!!!



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Este thread se lo dedico a los peruanos de Miami.Aca muestro algunos restaurantes peruanos en la ciudad de Miami.Los peruanos tenemos una gran acojida con nuestros restaurantes,a quien no escuchas decir que la comida peruana es riquisima!!Ahora cuando uno va a los restaurantes peruanos ves a gente de todos los paises,gringos,latinos y de todo.Estos son algunos restaurantes en el distrito de Kendall.

Este es un sitio chico pero muy conocido.A mi personalmente no me gusta el sitio pero es uno de los negocios peruanos mas antiguos,es de la familia de la ex-conductora de espectaculos de America Canal 4 ,Fiorella Rodriguez.










El Pollon,uno de los mejores de pollo a la brasa.Tiene actualmente 2 locales en Miami.










El unico Chifa peruano en Miami,se llama "Chifa",que original?El sitio es muy rico.










El Plato Peruano,un buffet peruano,el sitio para muerto,no tiene mucho ambiente.










Ceviche House,uno de los restaurantes mas conocidos,tiene 2 locales en Miami y 1 en la ciudad de Boca Raton(a una hora y media de Miami).










El Tambo Grill,tambien de pollo a la brasa,creo que el dueño es cusqueño.










Para mi uno de los mejores restaurantes peruanose en Miami,Aromas del Peru.










Y si creen que no hay una avenida llamada Miguel Grau en Miami,entonces miren esto......Por 16 cuadradas la conocida avenida 137 de Kendall se llama Almirante Miguel Grau,no se bien la historia pero se que los peruanos hicieron algo para homenajiar a Miguel Grau.










Y nunca falta una estatua a Miguel Grau ,para ti SkyPiura,te presento la estatua de Miguel Grau de Miami,en la placa dice"Piura , Peru".










Mi distrito Kendall










De Yapa......

Entrando a mi barrio










La vista de mi terraza










La sala en mi jato.










gracias por mirar mis fotos,pronto cuando pase por otros barrios tomo fotos de otros sitios peruano,estas fotos solo son de sitios peruanos en mi distrito Kendall.Chau!Voten por Lourdes si quieren al Peru!!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

WOW!!! q lindo thread Jose Perez!!! fantástico!!! grax por la dedicación pero lo siento no vivo en Miami  bueno es q creo q este thread nos merecemos todos, buenaso el tema kay:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

se lo dedico a todos,jajajaja!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

ohhhohoh kay: wenas fotos me gustaron todas


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buenas fotos, hay mucha presencia peruana por alla definitivamente, aunque nunca llegue a comer en un restaurante peruano habiendo vivido mas de un anho en la florida.........plop !


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Y nunca falta una estatua a Miguel Grau ,para ti SkyPiura,te presento la estatua de Miguel Grau de Miami,en la placa dice"Piura , Peru".


 Que lindas fotos, sobre todo la estatua a Miguel Grau.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Skypiura said:


> Que lindas fotos, sobre todo la estatua a Miguel Grau.


Debes sentirte orgulloso Skypiura. Bueno todos estamos orgullosos.
Viva Grau Carajo!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mark1983 (Jan 9, 2006)

:drunk: :drunk: :dance: saludos quiero agregar que te falto un restaurante muy bueno y creo que uno de los pocos que estan en una de las mejores zonas de miami , para los que saven de miami 
queda en collins ave si vien me acuerdo queda por la 179 sur llamado Pachamama.
no tengo fotos pero la comida es de una calidad muy buena los precios son rasonables puesto a que los restaurantes peruanos por el uso de pescado y mariscos son medio caros, al igual quiero agregar que en la ciudad de orlando , exciste una chifa peruano bravaso hong kong china restaurant, su modo de cosinar es al estilo ****** pero al igual tienen un menu aparte que es al estilo peruano , y venden productos peruanos,

quiero tambien agregar que hoy en dia los productos peruanos se encuentran por todos lados tanto como tiendas y supermercados americanos ,que locales hispanos,

osea que si se trata de comida no hay mucho que extraniar ., solo la tierra


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

si me faltan muchos restaurantes,solo que tomare las fotos cuando este por Miami Beach,ya que esta lejitos de Kendall.En Miami Beach en plena avenida Washington esta el Chalan,tal vez el restaurante peruano mas conocido de Miami.Y es en plena avenida Washington,en pleno centro turistico de Miami Beach,lo ven todos.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buen thread José...mi estadía en Miami fue de medio día nomás...pero recuerdo que el calor era insoportable...yo había llegado de St. Louis, MO (donde estaban a -5º C) y normal en el aeropuerto de Miami por el a/c...pero cuando salí al estacionamiento...sentí un cambio de temperatura alucinante!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

bravazo, la av A. Grau.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bacan las fotos! Hacemos clara nuestra presencia, que bueno. Otra cosa, en Coral Gables hay un restaurante magnifico que se llama Francesco. Es lo maximo.


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

ya me habian dicho que en Miami hay una gran colonia peruana y que bien por los compatriotas que viven alla, sigan asi y muchos exitos mas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pff...es cierto...las "islas de san pedro" es una copia de miami! EN fin, pasa piola y que bueno que hayan peruanos que progresen allá y siempre manteniendo las costumbres (incluso aprovechandolas)


----------



## Mark1983 (Jan 9, 2006)

:runaway: :runaway: alguien me puede decir donde queda el atomas del peru la verdad que pienso pasar po miami asi es que si me pueden dar un dato , de un restaurante bravaso en miami pasen la voz ,despues del restaurante pachamama claro :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Aromas del Peru queda en Kendall en el centro comercial del Kmart en la calle 88 y la avenida 137 del SW.


----------



## BHK27 (Mar 25, 2006)

La comida peruana es muy reconocida. El mejor restaurant peruano que he visitado es el Salmon Salmon en la 12 y la 17 de NW.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

De lujo tu thread Jose Perez, es lo maximo poder comer nuestra comida en otros paises, aca en guayaquil hay 4 lugares donde se prepara y en uno de ellos tienen una anticuchera de lujo... Pero no hay como comer el cevichito en peru


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que chevre que se difunda nuestra cultura, sobretodo la comida que es de lo mejor que hacemos por acá. Bueno yo, ninguna de las 5 veces que he ido a Miami he visitado algún restaurante peruano, que pena, me provoca ir para ver si es igual que acá.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

NO SON IGUAL.Sin ser malo, pero algunos restaurantes peruanos son muy improvisados.Podrian estar mucho mejor.


----------

